# What does "Aficionado" Mean to you



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

You hear the term used to refer to some select cigar smokers. But what does the term really mean.

The Dictionary defines Aficionado as "a person who likes, knows about, and appreciates a usually fervently pursued interest or activity *:* devotee"

To a cigar smoker being called a Cigar Aficionado means he has reached the pinnacle of his passion and others see his knowledge on the topic.

In my opinion to be a Cigar Aficionado doesn't mean that you have to know everything about cigars, it just means that you are on the quest to discover all there is to know about cigars. It means that cigars are your passion and you are excited to talk of them and more importantly enjoy them.

I am new to Cigar smoking, less than a year now. But in that year I have crammed more knowledge of cigars than some will know in a lifetime (not referring to most of you on this site), and I continue to learn and strive to learn more and more.

In that sense I consider myself a Cigar Aficionado. I have only been a member here a couple weeks but know that this site will continue my cigar education.

So now it is time for you Aficionados to give your take on the term.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I totally agree with you. I am also questing for more knowledge and I fit the definition of Aficionado perfectly.


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

I think the magazine has tainted the term, and the word 'enthusiast' works just as well if you're feeling a need to define the interest. If anything, I find 'enthusiast'(or fan, or nut, etc) a little less pretentious when I'm talking about my love of cigars to other people.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Siamang said:


> I think the magazine has tainted the term, and the word 'enthusiast' works just as well if you're feeling a need to define the interest. If anything, I find 'enthusiast'(or fan, or nut, etc) a little less pretentious when I'm talking about my love of cigars to other people.


Nicely put. Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Siamang said:


> I think the magazine has tainted the term, and the word 'enthusiast' works just as well if you're feeling a need to define the interest. If anything, I find 'enthusiast'(or fan, or nut, etc) a little less pretentious when I'm talking about my love of cigars to other people.


:tpd: I have always felt that the term Aficionado is somewhat of a pompas term (because of all the rich uptight jerks that don't know anything about cigars other than what they cost). I would much rather be called an enthusiast rather than an aficionado.:2


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm just a cigar smoker. :2


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> I'm just a cigar smoker. :2


:tpd: Best I've term for us that I've seen.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> I'm just a cigar smoker. :2


Yep.  I use the term "cigarophile" too.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a cigar smoker and I know what I like and that's about it.

_However_, I will say that at least in my eyes the term "aficionado" implies a level of knowledge. This doesn't mean you have to know everything to be considered an aficionado but you should be well versed on the subject. This doesn't mean it takes a long time to become an aficionado though. If you study a subject diligently because you are passionate, I have no doubt you would quickly become an aficionado. :2


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Ditto the above. I am a cigar aficionado, an airshow aficionado, etc. An aficionado of anything is not necessarily an expert thereon.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ernest Hemmingway defines "aficionado" as someone who has passion about something. A cigar aficionado has a great passion for cigars. Read The Sun Also Rises by Hemmingway, he describes his main character as being a bullfighting aficionado.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hemmingway was a true cigar aficionado too, by the way (as if you couldn't figure it out with all the cigars named for him).


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

IMHO, if you enjoy cigars, you can call yourself an aficionado. Doesn't matter what you smoke, or what you enjoy, as long as you are enjoying it.
Scott


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Aficionado: /n/ Pompous blowhard whose only knowledge of cigars is how much they cost and whether or not they are Cuban.


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm with the guys that think the term aficionado is a pompas term. I really think to openly go around saying to people in coversation, "I'm an aficionado", you almost have to be an asshole. And it's not to cut anyone here down. But people like to put fancy terms on things that might make them feel more important, cultured, or whatever. Myabe I'm too humble, but saying "I like to smoke cigars." is much better than saying "I'm an aficionado."


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Shaun Raney said:


> I'm with the guys that think the term aficionado is a pompas term. I really think to openly go around saying to people in coversation, "I'm an aficionado", you almost have to be an asshole. And it's not to cut anyone here down. But people like to put fancy terms on things that might make them feel more important, cultured, or whatever. Myabe I'm too humble, but saying "I like to smoke cigars." is much better than saying "I'm an aficionado."


S Hemmingway is an Asshole???!?


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> S Hemmingway is an Asshole???!?


Hemingway was dead 30 years before the term was stolen by the publisher of the Wine Spectator and turned into a caricature of its original meaning. Word meanings evolve. In his day, Hemingway's manic/depressive episodes were probably referred to as either "queer" or "gay", but I doubt those adjectives would be fitting for him now.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Poriggity said:


> IMHO, if you enjoy cigars, you can call yourself an aficionado. Doesn't matter what you smoke, or what you enjoy, as long as you are enjoying it.
> Scott


I agree


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

An aficionado is someone who passionately enjoys something, having some knowledge of it and pursuing more.

I agree that the CA mag has made an Aficionado a dirty term - means someone who has more money than brains. I mean, who could afford the items advertised in that mag. I gave up my subscriptions about 8 years ago.

Also don't like to be called an expert (gotta be pronounced to get the rest of this).

Expert defined:
ex - a has been
xpert (pronounced - spurt) - drip under pressure
put them together - expert = a has been drip under pressure.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Hemingway was dead 30 years before the term was stolen by the publisher of the Wine Spectator and turned into a caricature of its original meaning. Word meanings evolve. In his day, Hemingway's manic/depressive episodes were probably referred to as either "queer" or "gay", but I doubt those adjectives would be fitting for him now.


Word meanings evolve but not in this case. It has merely been abused and trashed by some overtly rich snobs who publish and read a certain magazine. The meaning is still the same for the rest of us.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Shaun Raney said:


> I'm with the guys that think the term aficionado is a pompas term. I really think to openly go around saying to people in coversation, "I'm an aficionado", you almost have to be an asshole. And it's not to cut anyone here down. But people like to put fancy terms on things that might make them feel more important, cultured, or whatever. Myabe I'm too humble, but saying "I like to smoke cigars." is much better than saying "I'm an aficionado."


I am with all the others on here and feel that the term 'aficianado' has become a pompous term bandied around by some sorts.

i am a cigar smoker, if anything a cigar enthusiast.

James


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Shaun Raney said:


> I'm with the guys that think the term aficionado is a pompas term. I really think to openly go around saying to people in coversation, "I'm an aficionado", you almost have to be an asshole. And it's not to cut anyone here down. But people like to put fancy terms on things that might make them feel more important, cultured, or whatever. Myabe I'm too humble, but saying "I like to smoke cigars." is much better than saying "I'm an aficionado."


To me, aficionado does not equal snob. I think someone could say in a conversation "I'm a soccer aficionado" and everyone would understand what they meant. Same with cigars...it just means you are an enthusiast. Of course, _how_ you say something goes a long way. 
Also, I feel that there is no reason to dumb down vocabulary just because someone that hasn't heard the term might construe your use of words as an attempt at being an elitist. That's like calling Kobe beef just beef, or caviar just fish eggs.


----------



## SIFDUE (Feb 22, 2008)

Razorhog said:


> To me, aficionado does not equal snob. I think someone could say in a conversation "I'm a soccer aficionado" and everyone would understand what they meant. Same with cigars...it just means you are an enthusiast. Of course, _how_ you say something goes a long way.
> Also, I feel that there is no reason to dumb down vocabulary just because someone that hasn't heard the term might construe your use of words as an attempt at being an elitist. That's like calling Kobe beef just beef, or caviar just fish eggs.


MMM Kobe beef.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Aficionado to me means enthusiast - passionate about something with some knowledge on the subject . Don't let the pompous ruin a term that has much meaning to alot of people - example - If you walk around proclaiming to be an Aficionado of something and telling everyone that happens to pass you by then "You might be a Pompous A$$" . When someone asks you a question - example "Hey you're a Cigar Aficionado - What kind of cigar should I get for a friend who is just starting out ?". This is where I find the term acceptable . Different words and sayings have different meanings in other cultures around the world . The mentioned magazine is no longer just about cigars and hasn't been for quite some time . And by no means am I calling any of my Botl or Sotl a pompous A** .


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Aficionado to me means enthusiast - passionate about something with some knowledge on the subject . Don't let the pompous ruin a term that has much meaning to alot of people - example - If you walk around proclaiming to be an Aficionado of something and telling everyone that happens to pass you by then "You might be a Pompous A$$" . When someone asks you a question - example "Hey you're a Cigar Aficionado - What kind of cigar should I get for a friend who is just starting out ?". This is where I find the term acceptable . Different words and sayings have different meanings in other cultures around the world . The mentioned magazine is no longer just about cigars and hasn't been for quite some time . And by no means am I calling any of my Botl or Sotl a pompous A** .


Exactly!! You said what I have been wanting to get across to everyone. It's all in how you use it. Don't flaunt it but do enjoy it.:chk


----------

